# It Just Goes To Show Ya...



## NewHeart (Dec 26, 2009)

If you raise your kids right, Good Things will come to you:





Thanks, Chris, Lynn, Beth and spouses for the great Christmas present!


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 26, 2009)

That is the best looking tree I've seen yet. Think I'll share this post with my children


----------



## BluzQue (Dec 26, 2009)

_You raised em right_ *Newheart*  
Great Gift!

 8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 26, 2009)

You are going to love that baby!!!


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2009)

If you treated your wife right for the last 40+ years and spent the last 12 months grumbling about your old worn out gasser, this is what you get.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow! Both of you guys scored big! 
Enjoy the new toys!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 26, 2009)

Well hearty congrats to the Christmas gift Boyz. It should take Newhart 3 days to assemble his new beastes and Griff aint ever gonna figger out whut all them knobs do Looks like the cockpit control panel of a 747 Jumbo Jack to me   

bigwheel


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 26, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well hearty congrats to the Christmas gift Boyz. It should take Newhart 3 days to assemble his new beastes and Griff aint ever gonna figger out whut all them knobs do Looks like the cockpit control panel of a 747 Jumbo Jack to me
> 
> bigwheel


Come on Wheel. I'm just as mad for getting underwear and socks for Christmas as you. Shiny new grills just some how don't compare.   

Pigs


----------



## Keith F (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats to the both of you.  I hope they bring you many good memories.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 26, 2009)

Now if you guys can just remember to take some pics...
Nice score both of you


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats to both of you. I have never seen a grill with that many controls. I wonder how long a 5 gal propane lasts with everything on, 10 minutes? lol


----------



## Justaguy (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd say something about the blue trim on the summit but really I'm just jealous.


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2009)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Congrats to both of you. I have never seen a grill with that many controls. I wonder how long a 5 gal propane lasts with everything on, 10 minutes? lol


I've been wondering the same thing.



			
				Justaguy said:
			
		

> I'd say something about the blue trim on the summit but really I'm just jealous.


It's so new I have removed all the blue protective shipping plastic.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 26, 2009)

I can only hope that when I get old, my wife and kids will treat me as good as you old farts are being treated.  HA!


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 26, 2009)

Griff nice score .. I'd say well deserved for 40+ years.


----------



## john pen (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice score guys..so lets see those rigs in action !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 27, 2009)

Excellent score boys!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2009)

Is R2D2 together yet?


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 27, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Is R2D2 together yet?


Is a pig's a$$ pork?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2009)

Pics? ?
When you use it...take the wind direction into account...that could be an issue out your way...unless they've built enough houses where the wind doesn't blow as much thru the flatlands


----------



## Cramden (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to rework my Santa letter for next year.
Congrats to both of you. You should have a " First Cook Party."


----------



## BIG ED1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Guess i was a bad boy this year!Nice score fellas,break em in and take lota pics.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 28, 2009)

While not a WSM or a Genesis I felt pretty lucky, my kids took care of me, FoodSaver and a grill basket.


----------



## Frankvw (Dec 28, 2009)

The foodsaver is great, but the extra bag's? Over here the machine is available but the extra bag's, they are hard to find and a substitute is available but without the inside "ribs"... (is that explanation making sense?)
It'll seal, but it dosn't vacume as well.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 28, 2009)

Frankvw said:
			
		

> The foodsaver is great, but the extra bag's? Over here the machine is available but the extra bag's, they are hard to find and a substitute is available but without the inside "ribs"... (is that explanation making sense?)
> It'll seal, but it dosn't vacume as well.




Bags and rolls are at most major stores  - WalMart and larger groceries. Could you buy them on line? Here is a link to them at Amazon.UK http://tinyurl.com/ycoyrnz


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 28, 2009)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> While not a WSM or a Genesis I felt pretty lucky, my kids took care of me, FoodSaver and a grill basket.


You can buy the bags direct. Sears also sells the bags for their machine that will work on Foodsaver but those bags suck. Let me know how that basket thing works. I saw them at WilliamsSonoma but thought they might be a bitch to clean.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 28, 2009)

Says the basket is dishwasher safe. I follow a blog "No Excuses BBQ" http://tinyurl.com/dj7jkf he he seems to use one frequently. The one I got is from WS. Once I get my new Performer together I'll try the basket and let you know how it works and cleans up.


----------



## Griff (Dec 28, 2009)

Foodsaver is the bomb.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 28, 2009)

Used it for the first time tonight on some smoked turkey ... really sucks the the air out of those bags. I do think I will like it. I think next on my wish list will be a freezer.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats on all the new toys for Christmas.


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 29, 2009)

Them kids really know how to make a man happy. That's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Frankvw (Dec 29, 2009)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Could you buy them on line? Here is a link to them at Amazon.UK http://tinyurl.com/ycoyrnz



Price is ok, It's the shipping...


----------



## Cramden (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, seeing all these new toys must have twisted something inside.

Been talking about it long enough. Went out and bought me a WSM this afternoon. A little Christmas present to myself. 
Guy was so happy to see a sale, he gave me a deal on a Weber Smokie Joe as well.

Got lots of relatives coming over this weekend. Boy, are they in for a treat.

" Sweetiee...we got a new toy 

Cheers    
Cramden

PS  thanks to all for the excellent advice.


----------



## john pen (Dec 29, 2009)

good luck on the new toy ! Cook in good health !


----------



## Griff (Dec 29, 2009)

Go for it Cramden.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you are going to love that WSM Cramden. Sounds like you have a chance to really break it in!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2009)

Give them hell Cramden!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats Cramden! 8)


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2009)

Cramden said:
			
		

> Well, seeing all these new toys must have twisted something inside.
> 
> Been talking about it long enough. Went out and bought me a WSM this afternoon. A little Christmas present to myself.
> Guy was so happy to see a sale, he gave me a deal on a Weber Smokie Joe as well.
> ...


And thats how it starts...next thing you know....a food saver is on the way, then a thermapen, and a Maverick ET 73


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 30, 2009)

Wittdog, maybe you could do a BBQ Starter pack with a WSM, FoodSaver, Thermapen a Maverick ET 73 and a couple book. We're all going to go there sooner or later ... and beyond


----------



## Cramden (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Guys
And Wittdog, you're not far off. The guy doesn't stock Therma Pen. Go figure, the bbq place I normally deal with is closed until the New Year. They'll get the sale on the Therma Pen, but missed out on the WSM.
Will post some picks when I can.


----------



## Griff (Dec 30, 2009)

Speaking of Thermapens, they have a water resistant model now. This comes from a guy who ruined one by leaving it out overnight when an unexpected rain occurred.        :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Speaking of Thermapens, they have a water resistant model now. This comes from a guy who ruined one by leaving it out overnight when an unexpected rain occurred.        :roll:


I thought it just snowed up there  
I'm guessing some Gin had something to do with the mishap


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 30, 2009)

Well all I know for shore about that place is they make you wrestle an old eskimoe lady and have carnal relations with a Polar Bear afore they let you move up there permanant. I know thats right cuz I heard it on the internet. 

bigwheel


----------



## DJ (Dec 30, 2009)

My Thoughts Xactly!
dj


			
				Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> Congrats on all the new toys for Christmas.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 30, 2009)

And thats how it starts...next thing you know....a food saver is on the way, then a thermapen, and a Maverick ET 73   [/quote]

OMG.  You just don't know how much truth it is in that statement.


----------



## Griff (Dec 30, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your right about the gin, but it happened at my son's house in Oregon. It rains A LOT there.


----------



## Frankvw (Dec 31, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'
If it rains a lot, how can it be unexpected... I feel that the gin has played a higher role


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2009)

Frankvw said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like your getting to know Griff!


----------

